# Information please - dog needs walking



## bazzeruk (Sep 11, 2010)

We want to go away for a couple of nights next week for our first ever trip. We would like either, Exmoor, New Forest or Malverns. The only one I can find open is Blackmoor - Malvern, but cannot find out if this has direct acces to the Malverns without driving off the site. We need to have direct dog walking from the site, along paths not roads - any suggestions please? As it is our first trip we would like the site to be newcomer friendly - electric hook -up is a must!


----------



## Jodi1 (Mar 25, 2010)

We went to the CC site at Blackmore last year, the C&CC is next door. There is a small dog walk right at the bottom corner of the site which is enough to wander around to allow your dog to relieve itself. You cannot get easily to the Malverns from the site on foot, quite a distance, but there is a nice walk around the site which has some road walking but some parts are along tracks and fields where you could let your dog off for a run. Its about 3 miles, I think. The wardens have local walk leaflets available. There is good parking for motorhomes up on the Malverns, I'm sure the wardens can advise. Our dogs are elderly and their requirements for a huge long distance walk each day has diminished, but there seemed to be plenty of local footpaths around the site. There are good hardstandings and EHU at Blackmore CC site


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

If you do decide to drive up onto the Malverns be sure to get route advice from the Wardens first. Getting up onto the "top road" is not at all easy in some places even in a car.

One of the interesting routes will take you to a hairpin T-junction like you have never encountered before, and you will be up that well known creek without a paddle!! It is difficult even in a small acr, and bloody dangerous because visibility is severely restricted by the extreme angles.

The junction is just by Little Malvern Priory, and if you approach via Welland don't try to go past the Priory.

Dave


----------



## emjaiuk (Jun 3, 2005)

Have you considered Setthorns in the New Forest. One of the C&CC managed forestry comission sites. No facilities except EHU and water/disposal points, but ideal for dogs direct from site. Since it's your first time, you may want to consider paying extra for a 'select' pitch. They are more spacious and usually almost level (and better TV reception).

Malcolm


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Last summer, we walked some of the Cotswold Way, and stopped at Broadway CC site. There's no direct access to open countryside from the site, but it's available within a short walk. You can also walk into Broadway centre (about 20 minutes), and catch a bus to Chipping Camden (dog allowed on bus). In Chipping Camden, there's access to the start of the Cotswold Way, and you can walk back to Broadway. I think it was about 3 hours, if I remember correctly. The wardens have information on buses in their little information hut.

Gerald


----------



## bracken (Apr 26, 2006)

With reference to the New Forest Settorns site. This site is undoubtedly wonderful for dog walking. The New forest area is also a nice place to visit on a sunny day with quite a few parking places next to 'lawns' for the dog to play on - but beware of the ponies, they can be a pest, and are not averse to sticking their heads into the door and chewing up whatever they can get hold of!

However, be aware that the site fees are fairly extortionate, (in my humble opinion), since all these New Forest sites were taken over by Forest Holidays / Camping and Caravanning Club. The sites charge £3 per night per dog, and nobody including the Warden can explain to me why, which annoys me intensely. They don't feed the dogs, and over a couple of nights they don't even have to provide water for the dogs, as most motorhomes carry water on board from home. This is an unnecessary penalty charge on dog owners.

There is a way of slightly reducing the pitch fees by joining the Forest Holidays card scheme for £15 p/a - which would pay dividends over a year if you intended returning a few times. Over a period of 35 years I have used the New Forests sites a lot, but rarely go there now because of the high site fees. 

There are also quite a lot of what appear to be permanently parked units on some of the Pine Top premium pitches with electric hookups, some of which were looking in a fairly poor state this last year when I visited - lots of green algae and leaves etc all over the vans and awnings. Some people must have a lot of spare money to waste if they pay to leave Caravans there - (I was there twice last summer and in October and saw these units in the same pitches unattended on both occasions). Sadly they are occupying nice motorhome type pitches to no good purpose.

Don't let me put you off going there, the site is generally good and well laid out and it is a paradise for dogs (just a pity about the site fees). Horsehoe Bottom across the road from the site, is a super place for them to run and chase a ball etc and there are good walks in the woods and heathland between there and Brockenhurst. Parking a motorhome in Brockenhurst is tricky / impossible and not to be tried with a 21 foot plus unit. Actually parking in most of the small towns is quite challenging in this area but if you are just happy with scenic countryside the place is marvellous.


----------

